# Help!!! Sick Female Betta!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So my betta has always been really healthy and happy, she is still very active and eats well...but!

I noticed that one side of her face was puffy. So I found out that she has cataracts in that eye. But now that I look at her from underneath, I see a huge white something under her gills! What the hell is that???

What can I use to treat her with, if anything, and has anyone had this happen before to their betta?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

wow there are a lot of fish eye diseases http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/eyes.html


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

No its not over the eye, its under her gill. The eye is just puffy because of that.


----------



## valerod (Oct 25, 2007)

show a pic


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

it's the thing eggs come out of lol its like ovipositure or something like that


----------

